# How do you shop at Mac?



## Sushi_Flower (Sep 18, 2005)

I'm just wondering do you go in and let the SA give you recs and buy them, do you have certain products in mind and buy them or do you browse hoping for inspiration? Do you always buy something? Do you go in with a list made through reccomendations/inspirational FOTDs?

I'm planning to buy quite a few things soon after saving up but seen as i literally do have to save up to afford Mac i'm not the type that goes in and buys casually. I do go in several times to check out stuff and walk away without buying which i feel abit self concious about.
I've got loads of products and shades written down that i want to check out after getting reccomendations and seeing stuff look great on people's FOTDs but i need to see the things in real life and whittle the list down and see what i really want. I don't even know if i'll buy the day i go in to check the things out so i don't really know how to go about doing it, i'll feel embarassed asking a SA spend ages helping me find all the colours and spend time checking them out and then not buy anything that very day. Especially as they'll have lots of customers around who are wanting to buy then.
Does anyone else do that? I'm just one of those people that needs to research the products well and make sure they'll work for me and i'll use them before i buy them, i guess i can't afford to buy things casually yet.


----------



## caffn8me (Sep 18, 2005)

I usually know exactly what I want when I go in although sometimes I'll browse or ask for recommendations.  I already have a list of products I'll be picking up from Atlanta next week and I won't be making any impulse purchases.


----------



## user2 (Sep 18, 2005)

Well I do a lot of CPs so I usually go in with a list!
As far as it considers my MAC status I can say that I have a great collection of permanent collections and just have to checkmy counter for the color stories! Thx to Specktra I already have two or three things in mind to look at and to buy or not to buy!


----------



## Shoe Crazy (Sep 18, 2005)

I always go in with an idea and sometimes a list of what I want to buy but then the MA will make recommendations based on my selections. He or she will say oh have you tried this, it is similar to that or this color would like great on you. I can be easily influenced by the MA's and most of the time I end up purchasing what I came in for and what they recommend.


----------



## moonrevel (Sep 18, 2005)

When it comes to new collections, I usually go in with a pretty good idea of what I want, and may switch a couple of things once I see them in person.  Sometimes I just go because I've had a bad day/week, and I need a fix, so I go in, chat with my favorite MAs, and will either just pick something that catches my eye, or buy something the MAs insist I need.


----------



## jasper17 (Sep 18, 2005)

I usually have a list of stuff I want to check out and a lot of the time, I just end up getting those items, unless something catches my eye that I wasn't planning on.  Once in a while, if I'm just browsing or if I don't know what I want, I'll get help from a MA - like if I'm looking for something to go with something else.  Usually, though, I work off a list I come up with before I go.


----------



## Krista (Sep 18, 2005)

I haven't purchased a lot of MAC at one time, usually it's 1 or 2 items. Usually I go in knowing I want a new e/s or lipstick and I just ask the MA for their recommendations. Since joining this forum though, I think I will start going in with more in mind in terms of colours or looks that I'd like.


----------



## Renee (Sep 18, 2005)

I usually go when a new collection comes out . After I have looked at it online, I go in with an idea of what to look at, which is usually eyeshadows. My favorite MA usually tells me what she likes and I go from there. I can't wait until Idol eyes comes out! I'm saving my $$$$


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Sep 18, 2005)

l usually go in with an idea of what i want.  Then i get suckered in to buying extra recommended items as well.  I try to stay away because i usually walk away several hundred dollars missing!


----------



## Wontpayretail23 (Sep 18, 2005)

I know exactly what I want. I know when a new collection is comming out and from pics posted I have an idea of what I'm interested in. Then when I get there I try it out on my hand and form an opinion if I need it for my collection or not. I never buy any premade quads just swap for or buy on Specktra the single shades people list from depotting from the pre-made quads. I've gotten all I've wanted that way. I always snap up any LE shades I want right away. Perminant shades I can wait for or swap for. But I've learned quickly that you have to go out and buy those LE right away before they are gone and you regret it. Can always be used as swapping items if they don't get used in my collection in the long run.


----------



## CaliKris (Sep 19, 2005)

I am an impulse shopper. Its a sickness I can not control! =]


----------



## sharronmarie (Sep 19, 2005)

Sometimes I have an idea of what I want, and others I dont. I like to take my time to look around and ask a few questions, test out things before I buy.


----------



## Ms. Z (Sep 19, 2005)

I have a very small collection. I usually have researched the items and go shopping with a list.  I only buy what I think I will wear.  The only items that I purchased just to collect them was the Belle Azure & Rebelrock collections because they are so pretty to look at.


----------



## fairytale22 (Sep 19, 2005)

I have a few things in mind, and then general items: like I know for sure I need Coppering, and I want to buy more lipglass but haven't decided on the color.


----------



## mspixieears (Sep 19, 2005)

Most of the time, I'll have an idea of what I'm looking for but will ask for help finding what that is e.g. "Can you help me find a lipstick that is similar to my lip colour or Dervish lipliner?" 

I'm a bit cautious of 'cold' recommendations; I tend to think they're recommending product X because I just happened to be there, rather than because it's something I'll like. Online reviews have really spoilt me! Or made me more...savvy? MAs generally love to bully me because I'm so plain.


----------



## jess98765 (Sep 19, 2005)

impulse buyer here!!! i end up going into my MAC store and coming out with half of the stuff that i never should have brought, but hey, you only live once right, so might as well make the most of it- even if it makes you broke at the end right??  i can never turn down lipglasses or eyeshadows.... THis is so terrible, seeing how i dont have a job or anything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  whoops!! lol


----------



## Joke (Sep 19, 2005)

I have a list that I narrow down on the spot when I see them in real life.
The choices can be overwhelming, so I make sure I have a pretty good idea already of what I need/want.


----------



## Luxurious (Sep 19, 2005)

I go in and i just look. I write down my list, but the list is in my brain,too. then, after one, two or three looks, i buy something. i always buy something of MAC when i saw it. but i must have money...=)when i have all, then an other colour. that makes fun, that why. when i buy s.th. i go with this product to a saleslady oder seller and i pay.


----------



## user4 (Sep 19, 2005)

i usually know the basics of what i want and ask my face ma for help finding the exacts. he's very good with showing me things that will look ok on me. if he's not there, then i usually dont buy anything extra. with most of the other ma's at the store i usually go to, i feel like they are trying to sell me whatever in order to make a sale.


----------



## lovemichelle (Sep 19, 2005)

I never even been to a MAC store or counter. I just order on-line. I usually check out MUA first and look at real photos. Rayothon was my only mistake.


----------



## Juneplum (Sep 19, 2005)

most of the times i know exactly what i want to get. that being said, i'm also an impulse shopper sooooo sometimes i add  other stuff too! =)


----------



## Glitziegal (Sep 19, 2005)

I go in with a list, and somehow come out with double what I went in for.  I think it's an illness


----------



## CWHF (Sep 19, 2005)

I usually go in with what I want in mind, but I'm flexible.  If it's a time limited visit, I usually stick with the list, but if I have time and my favorite MA is there, I go with the flow of suggestions.  She's never steered me wrong.


----------



## midnightlouise (Sep 19, 2005)

I'm a pathological list maker, and I do tons of research, so I always go in knowing exactly what I want.  However, like Juneplum (*waves to Juney*) I'm also an impulse shopper so I usually end up adding to that list.  Thank goodness I have the sense to go in with a list to begin with, no telling what I'd buy if I didn't at least start out with one lol!


----------



## Juneplum (Sep 19, 2005)

*waves back to midnightlouise*


----------



## Brianne (Sep 19, 2005)

Both - with new collections I know what I want to check out.  Other times I either go in asking for recs for a specific look, new color combinations, etc.


----------



## pink__grapefruit (Sep 19, 2005)

I usually make lists, but i never walk out w. anything that was on the list   Usually  my MA does a quick look on me or if my makeups already done, she does it on my sister  

If i don't get that MA though, i just look until i find something i like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Lipsticks/glosses are such a pain for me to look for, because i'm afraid they're going to look good on my hand, but then on my lips it'll look retarded... So i just wait.


----------



## sincitylulu (Sep 19, 2005)

Typically I do go with a list, and also look for inspiration, or hope the MA could make some good recomendations.


----------



## Jaim (Sep 19, 2005)

I wander in knowing full well I don't need anything, and end up spending a hundred bucks there on pretty, shiny things.


----------



## mz_fallenstarz (Sep 20, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sushi_Flower* 
_I'm just wondering do you go in and let the SA give you recs and buy them, do you have certain products in mind and buy them or do you browse hoping for inspiration? Do you always buy something? Do you go in with a list made through reccomendations/inspirational FOTDs?

I'm planning to buy quite a few things soon after saving up but seen as i literally do have to save up to afford Mac i'm not the type that goes in and buys casually. I do go in several times to check out stuff and walk away without buying which i feel abit self concious about.
I've got loads of products and shades written down that i want to check out after getting reccomendations and seeing stuff look great on people's FOTDs but i need to see the things in real life and whittle the list down and see what i really want. I don't even know if i'll buy the day i go in to check the things out so i don't really know how to go about doing it, i'll feel embarassed asking a SA spend ages helping me find all the colours and spend time checking them out and then not buy anything that very day. Especially as they'll have lots of customers around who are wanting to buy then.
Does anyone else do that? I'm just one of those people that needs to research the products well and make sure they'll work for me and i'll use them before i buy them, i guess i can't afford to buy things casually yet._

 

I do the same thing with the list and hav to check it out in person too cuz ive bought quite a bit of stuff online and hav been very dissapointed and hav to take them bak to the store to return anyway haha. but the past few times ive gone in the the store ive been lucky becuase its been virtually empty giving me the opportunity to look around and take my sweet time lookin at and testing items on my list. but i totaly get what you're sayin abt feelin self concious in there just lookin around! well that was b4 and if the two lovly MA arent working that day becuase theyre the ones who usually help me out! but Ive gone in a few times to the counters just to look and not buy but I usually dont do that in the store just becuase its a lil drive for me unless im in the area. and wen i go in just to look at my local counter I usually just keep to my self unless I need help with somethin and usually find that the MA dont mind that =D cuz sometimes its actually harder having a MA b there the whole time cuz some try to get you to buy everythin you look at!! haha but in the store several times the MA will get my stuf together as I go and if I'm just lookin and taking my time b4 i buy shell help other ppl around me which I dont mind because it gives me a chance to look more and then shell come back and check on my every now and then and then ring me up when Im done! =DD


----------



## shygirl (Sep 20, 2005)

I do a combo of both. I ask a SA make up a look for me and then I buy what she applied on me. I also bought a bunch of stuff from a look inspired here on Specktra...man, that was expensive!


----------



## rainbow (Sep 21, 2005)

for me, most of the time i will look for my regular SA (have been with her for 3yrs+) and she certainly understand and know me very well. as in, what are the colors or look that best suit me. and she will recommend me colors or pdts that are suitable for me, not @ all pushy over the pdts. 

hence, i ended up buying most of what she recommended.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but i would love to do cp, just that i have not get to know much people from oversea who are willing to do a cp for me.


----------



## xiahe (Sep 25, 2005)

Most of the time I know what I'll want so I just go there and pick something up, but other times I'll just browse around and try on products or ask the MA for recommendations.  I like to take my time and look around.


----------



## PRiNCiPESSAx4 (Jul 23, 2007)

i have a sidekick so ill go in with the website up on my phone usually, to remind me of what i want the most! most of the time i go in with one or two things i definitely am going to purchase, and sometimes ill pick up something extra like a new lipglass or such. i dont know about your MAC but at mine ive gotten friendly with many of the SAs and even if i dont purchase anything, even when its really busy, they dont seem to be very upset. but anyways, in general, 99.99% of the time i go in with at least a very clear idea of what i want...hope this helped!


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Jul 23, 2007)

I always come with a list and while they are getting my products, I'll look around and add if needed.


----------



## ginger9 (Jul 23, 2007)

I don't have a regular MA, it seems like every time I meet one that I like she ends up leaving. IMO It's hard to find one that really knows the product well and cares enough to give good recs, at least around my counters anyway. 

So what I normally do is:

1. research the hell out of it on Specktra, MUA etc. If it's an LE collection then I make a list of stuff I'm interested in, take an inventory of what I already own, cross-reference and eliminate any dupes. 

2. Head to the counters and swatch everything (time permitting), try on the stuff I'm interested in then make my decision. I try my best not to occupy the MA's time, I only ask them for help if I want to try stuff on. I find this is the best method to avoid returns, I have this thing about returning LE stuff, I feel so wasteful and guilty knowing that it'll go in the trash and someone else might have been dying for it.


----------



## Randy Rose (Jul 23, 2007)

I have a list of products and shades that are permanent that I would like to pick up, and if I ever just feel like buying makeup, I pick a few items from that list. Otherwise, I usually buy whatever I need from the new collections on the release day, and I have a list of exactly what I want to buy. I rarely do impulse buys, or need suggestions/help from MAs, since my makeup isn't for day-to-day wear, but for drag/stage/makeup art.


----------



## goodbyexxkitty (Jul 23, 2007)

I usually keep a list in my head of what I want too. Sometimes I don't know exactly what I want though so I'll just go and pick out a few things but I always at least have an idea of what I'm going to get.


----------



## mjalomo (Jul 23, 2007)

I also go in with a list, and usually only buy a couple of items more.  Then I leave the store with a whole new set of things to add to my next list. (My headstone will say "Next life, I think I'll buy...) I am never without a list of of MAC items I want, but I have never let myself go over budget either.


----------



## astronaut (Jul 24, 2007)

Ohhh interesting question! What I usually do is I have a colour in mind. Like for example, a redish orange lipstick. Then I go to the MAC site, and look for an item like that, and since I'm already at the MAC site, I look for more stuff lol. Heck, I even have it on my toolbar in firefox because I go there a lot. So I do a lot of online looking. As I go, I'll try looking for more swatches on specktra of the product. Then, if I think I like it, I'll write it down on a piece of paper or try to remember it. Then I wait to head out to the MAC store or counter and see how it looks like in person. Swatch the stuff and everything. I end up eliminating many things on my list since I don't like how they look and usually end up with stuff that were never on the list lol. 

Most of the time, I just have a mental list of what I want. I always go to the MAC store first. I first will usually look at the eyeshadows and only rarely pigments if I have one in mind (I only have one piggie!). I swatch a bunch of colours on my hand and keep them there. I find out what colours I want and remember the names. Then after I'm done with shadows, I look at the lipglosses and lipsticks. I'll swatch them on my arm or other hand and also keep them there. When I'm ready, I'll look at the colours of eyeshadow on my hand and remember the name to tell the MA (everytime I go there I go to the same MA). All I ever get at the store are palletes, shadows (pans), and pigments.

Then I clean my hand with the shadows and head off to Nordstrom MAC. I already played with the lip stuff at the MAC store, so when I get there, I know what I'm going to get. I take the stuff i want, sometimes reswatch to make sure, and buy. I try to buy from the counter if I can since they earn commission and my friend works there. 

LOL sounds like a very intricate process!


----------



## user46 (Jul 24, 2007)

most of the time i know what i want. but sometimes ... i'll know what i want and STILL do some impulse shopping. lol. im sooo bad at impulse shopping ... i always give in


----------



## jennzy (Jul 31, 2007)

sometimes i'll have an idea of what i want...
like oh i need a nice brown then ill first look around.
i always make sure i bring my pallet with me to show them the colour i have so the colour they help me pick should go with the ones i already own.


----------



## cno64 (Aug 3, 2007)

Because I'm disabled, I shop for MAC online only. I usually do "research" here and on Makeup Alley, decide what I want, and then order when I have a free ship code.


----------



## cinnybuns (Aug 4, 2007)

I'm still new to the whole pairing colors/looks theme but I generally get inspiration from fellow specktra members and swatch what's on my list.  The only time i've let a MA influence me was my "green e/s" palette which i have no regrets on.  I also know what type of colors/finishings I like so it does help with making a decision.   

I walk away 8/10 w/o buying anything just swatching etc until I first get the funds, second put together a look I want that can be easily mesh with my other colors.


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Aug 4, 2007)

i go in with a HUGE smile on my face. and then everyone says 'hey, girl!' and i am like 'hey, whats up?' 

and we chit chat. 
and i play with colours. 
and we chit chat. 
and i play with colours.
and we chit chat. 
and i play with colours.
and we chit chat. 

and three hours later i walk out with a bag full of goodies and no more money in my purse.


----------



## melliquor (Aug 4, 2007)

I usually have a list of a few things that I may want but other times I know I want a new brown or a blue and swatch the colours when I get there.  I always look at the recs on MUA before I buy e/s.  I am bad at impulse shopping.  I will go with my list and rule out half of it but then end up with another 4 items.


----------



## susanks1 (Aug 4, 2007)

I usually know what I want and sometimes buy some things I didn't plan on after seeing them in person.


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Aug 4, 2007)

I never know what i want going in .I just know that i want something new. its really important to be to buy somethingthat works with other colors that i have though. to be spendin all that money i want to make sure i can create sveral diffrent looks. a new one ad liven up my old ones. i wear diffent eyes everyday but i never liketo do it the same


----------



## a_star (Jul 31, 2008)

I usually already have a list of what i want to get, sometimes i go on the MAC website to find stuff to buy. Then when i pop in stores i might even look around and end up adding more to my list.


----------



## Shaquille (Jul 31, 2008)

When I know what I want, I go in and get it, maybe with some SA's opinions.. 
Only when I am looking for something but do not know the shade, I'll ask for their help..


----------



## mtrimier (Jul 31, 2008)

unless I am buying foundation, I am a shopping commando. I have a list, get in, get what I came for, get out. 

If I stay any longer than that, they will just have to direct deposit my paycheck.


----------



## KikiB (Jul 31, 2008)

I usually have a very good idea of what I will go in for although I do browse around. I occasionally will have ideas of a few things and then I'll get recommendations and such before making final decisions. I always get two items though. Very, VERY rarely do I get three, and never more. Pigments I will get suggestions on and I tend to swatch a few before I decide. Pigments are the only things I ever tend to buy from the perm line anyways, occasionally an eyeshadow, but my funds are very limited so I tend to go for the LE stuff.


----------



## Susanne (Jul 31, 2008)

I know exactly what I want from a new collection or from the perm line 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I make a list and the budget at home and take my list with me to the counter.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jul 31, 2008)

I have usually been on Specktra, looking at the collection for months before it came out. So by the time I get to MAC, I tell my MA exactly what i want to try on, and he puts it on, and I almost always get it....

Now that I look back, I've bought very little that HE has recommended to me. I've always known exactly what i want, and the MA's make fun of me for that LOL


----------



## miss_bailey (Jul 31, 2008)

I usually have an Idea about what I want. When it comes to new collections I get stuff I want(need). If my favourtie MA is working I go in because she has a good idea about whats in my collection already and is always able to reccomend things that I dont have or that I might like.


----------



## duddelle (Jul 31, 2008)

Wow, so many of us go in with our lists. CUTE. Me too. I love us serious Biz MAC beeches. Browsing online helps me pinpoint what I'm looking for before I go into the store with THE list.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Aug 1, 2008)

I usually always have an idea of what I want, just a mental list really. Especially now that I've acquired a lot of stuff, there's not nearly as much to want. I like drooling over the LE collections, but more often than not, I buy from the permanent collection over LE. I have most of the permanent stuff I need to buy, so I just pick out a few things I want, and go pick them up. Don't get me wrong, I play and swatch to my heart's content, but I usually go home with what I went in for. I rarely need the MA's help, but I have a few favorite ones, so sometimes I'll ask their opinions on certain things. I usually only buy 2-3 items at a time, and I usually always get something when I go.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Aug 1, 2008)

I usually have memorized or made a list of what I want, and allow myself just one impulse buy.


----------



## NatalieMT (Aug 1, 2008)

Usually I'll go to the counter having set myself a limit of what I will buy. Say I want 2 blushes, I'll have made a shortlist in my head of 4/5 to look at (I'll do this browsing online or on Specktra swatches). 

MAs come over pretty quick and offer help and I'll tell them what I'm interested in or looking for. Everytime we'll have just a general chat and a makeup chat whilst we swatch. I'm more than happy to listen to their recs which are always really good, sometimes this influences my decision, other times not.

I'll then choose the colours best suited to me, pay and then go before I'm tempted anymore. I'm quite strict on myself though if I've decided beforehand I'm not going to buy something or I'm going to pass up a collection I will stick to it.

This is almost always the scenario for LE stuff, if I feel like buying products from the perm line it happens randomly. I'll just be walking by the counter, stop by and then come out with a whole bag full of products.


----------



## doll.face (Aug 30, 2008)

I usually know what I want when I go in. I almost never ask for help.


----------



## nursie (Aug 30, 2008)

ive usually done my research and know exactly what i want, i just need someone to hand it to me and ring up my purchase 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  but usually, since the same mua knows me now, he will offer a couple more choices other than what i came in to get. of course, i end up buying that stuff too


----------



## rockandregret (Aug 30, 2008)

Well, i save all my spare change in a jar and get it counted and switched to cash to use for my LE stuff. Lately the only stuff i've been buying is LE, actually 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What I do is make a list when i'm browsing here or on livejournal and when i see a swatch or someone uses something in a look i love, i'll write it down. Then, if i can buy it here or on LJ i try to do that first. If i can't, i'll go to the store, but mostly i just buy my LE stuff at stores.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Aug 30, 2008)

go in with a general idea of what I want, browse around and look for anything I didn't think about purchasing.

I then proceed to talk to the MAs for an hour

and then i buy my stuff and leave xc


----------



## bambidandi (Aug 30, 2008)

I always love to here MAs recs, and I end up buying everything they recommended lol... Therefore, I now only stop buy MAC once a month


----------



## hawaii02 (Aug 30, 2008)

I research here and take my list with me. There have been times when I was convinced of a product but the swatches didn't work for me.


----------



## frankenstain (Aug 31, 2008)

I usually have an idea of what I want from the websites but I wait till I see it in real life to decide. I don't have a shortage of things I want from there either. I went in and didn't buy anything one time in my life. LOL.


----------



## JediFarfy (Aug 31, 2008)

First I decide on what I want or need.

Then, I go through the MAC site.

I choose a few things and hit Specktra for swatches and color comparisons.

I narrow down my list (or expand, depending), write it down, and head off.

I always leave room for extras too. I'm addicted to e/s, so I go in for 2 and leave with 4. 

Next shopping trip: I have 42 emtpies, which shall become 7 eyeshadows. I am also researching for another blush and probably more e/s. 

JF


----------



## snowflakelashes (Aug 31, 2008)

I shop online and have to trust reviews here etc.  So far I haven't had anything that I'm dissapointed w/ .  My strategy for the next time I can get to a MAC story (maybe sometime in 2009...) is to research and have a LIST of things I want to get that are eternally out of stock on the web (like Bare Study Paint Pot and Vanilla Pigment).   To call the stores and ask them to put at the very least those things on hold for me and to book a makeover b/c I want to get foundation matched so I might as well do the whole nine yards.  I will probably buy the items on my list plus a couple recomended eye shadows since I am building my collection.  And since I only get to shop in a real store/counter once in a blue blue moon its okay.  If I lived within driving distance of a MAC store I'd probably have a different strategy.  Oh and also b/c I am only able to get to one while I am on vacation I go during 'off hours' when everyone is in school or at work so its not as busy and I don't feel 'in the way' of other shoppers.


----------



## fidelistoh (Sep 2, 2008)

usually i walk in with a list of products that i want.
Heh, don't feel comfy play with the colours with all the MAs staring at me, 
esp when i'm the only customer there.


----------



## Tsunami Rose (Sep 3, 2008)

I look at my palattes and pick a color I need be it greens, blules, purples whatever. Then I got and swatch all the colors. Hehe. I consider reviews I've seen, and see tuts and what others use. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I can't afford MAC either, I limit myself to one or two eyeshadows a visit. Although, I do tend to visit about once a week. -_-;


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Sep 3, 2008)

I always go online first. I put things in my cart then slowly "remove" or "save for later" until I get down to where I feel that I can make a purchase with confidence. Being able to see prices and totals helps me a lot, so when I get to the store I know exactly what I want to try, and I generally don't stray from that. No buyers remorse about cost or product.


----------

